# now this is a real ghost shrimp



## fishdude92 (Jul 19, 2007)

pic of my cherry red shrimp exoskeleton


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

nice pic


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

great pic! the first time a shrimp molted in my tanks and I saw the exo, I was like "crap another dead one?" then I realized all of my shrimp were there and it had only molted.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

That is a great shot! Awesome how its stuck there!


----------



## Lonely Angel (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, great shot! Are you sure that's an exoskeleton or do you really have a haunted tank


----------



## Endler Guy (Aug 19, 2007)

That's an awesome pic!

Craig

Paleo Diet Forum


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hahah nice


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Does anyone have a video of them shedding their exoskeleton? I've always wanted to see that but haven't so far.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

BryceM said:


> Does anyone have a video of them shedding their exoskeleton? I've always wanted to see that but haven't so far.







Pretty crazy!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

16 seconds! WOW! :shock: No wonder I've never seen it. That is crazy. I thought the process would be something they did over several hours. Very cool. Thanks.


----------

